# tSlim



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2020)

I had my phone appointment with the pump service earlier this week and I have set the wheels in motion to switch to a tSlim pump.

I will be getting online / video training from the rep (Ive already previously tried out the tSlim emulator app that allows you to navigate the menu system on a smartphone).

I have been trialling Dexcom G6 for a few weeks, and getting a good and usable data flow from them, so I will be attempting to self-fund as many Dexcom sensors a year as I can (perhaps half a year’s worth) with Libre coverage for the rest of the time.

It will be interesting to see how it goes!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 16, 2020)

Good luck with it all. It looked like a great option when we were looking at pumps.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jul 16, 2020)

Good luck with your pump switch. The belt clip for the pump is awful by the way


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 17, 2020)

Cool. Is this one that can get readings from your CGM?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I have been trialling Dexcom G6 for a few weeks, and getting a good and usable data flow from them, so I will be attempting to self-fund as many Dexcom sensors a year as I can (perhaps half a year’s worth) with Libre coverage for the rest of the time.


Make sure you look very carefully at the pricing for the Dex as it's a lot more expensive to not have a yearly subscription.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 17, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Make sure you look very carefully at the pricing for the Dex as it's a lot more expensive to not have a yearly subscription.



Thanks Sue. Yes the subscription is certainly one option. 

But I can already see that I get really usable data (that I would certainly trust for ‘basal IQ’) when doubling sensor life to 20 days. The transmitters then become the tricky thing as I believe they are limited to 112 days, though it appears you can force them to run for around another 2 months until the battery runs flat.

So I will have some sums to do about whether extended sensors and transmitter  is the better route for me, or the subscription model.

Until now, I have generally tried to limit my spending on sensors to £1000-1500 per year, and it would help family finances to keep a similar lid on Dex costs if possible.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 17, 2020)

Glad to hear that you are able to get access pump start online.
I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 18, 2020)

Great news!
We’ve just been added to the online start waiting list for the same pump - so will watch with interest.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 18, 2020)

We're allowed to go into the hospital for ours!  Complete with face masks of course, I think it will be just us and the DSN, don’t know whether there will be a rep from the pump company there, and daughter will only be allowed to be accompanied by one parent (which is no problem actually, hubby lets me do all the D-related stuff!)

Just realised she was diagnosed 8 years ago today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks like 29th July might be my ‘virtual training day’ for tSlim.

It has come around slightly faster than expected! I am currently wearing a Libre (11 days remaining), but I have one left over Guardian G3 sensor from my old pump waiting to be used, along with a Dexcom sensor that I was saving until i had my new pump.

Bizarrely, because the ‘starter pack’ Dex sensor has a time limit that has a ticking 112-day clock on it, I suspect this may mean I will end up switching to tSlim with the last Dex, then using up my last G3 sensor, then switching back to tslim

Which is a bit untidy, but may be what the timing restrictions require to be able to use everything up! I much prefer it when you can just use things you have bought, without there being built-in timeouts!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 26, 2020)

Will be interested to hear how you get on, especially as we are hoping for that one next!  We have a provisional date of August 20th, daughter is alternately excited, nervous, and in love with her current pump and not wanting to say goodbye to it!  Current pump is still working well but starting to look a bit battered to be honest, there's a chunk of rubber missing near the battery compartment and some scratches on the side that make it look like there are bubbles permanently in the cartridge, so I guess it's the right time to get a new one.  Daughter is particularly interested to know whether the t-slim comes with its own BG meter, she hasn’t been able to find that out.  So we look forward to your initial comments!  Hope it all goes well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> Will be interested to hear how you get on, especially as we are hoping for that one next!  We have a provisional date of August 20th, daughter is alternately excited, nervous, and in love with her current pump and not wanting to say goodbye to it!  Current pump is still working well but starting to look a bit battered to be honest, there's a chunk of rubber missing near the battery compartment and some scratches on the side that make it look like there are bubbles permanently in the cartridge, so I guess it's the right time to get a new one.  Daughter is particularly interested to know whether the t-slim comes with its own BG meter, she hasn’t been able to find that out.  So we look forward to your initial comments!  Hope it all goes well



I’m not sure about a linked meter. I haven’t looked into whether there is any kind of optional remote as that doesnt really matter to me... but I don’t *think* there is?

Have you tried the ‘emulator’ app for tslim, that lets you play around with the pump menus etc by making your smartphone look like a tslim?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes I think she showed me that a while ago, seems easy enough.

It doesn’t really matter if it doesn’t come with one, I think daughter just can’t imagine it not, because we've had two Combos now and we know that the Medtronic comes with one too, albeit I think it only transfers the reading to the pump and you still have to do everything else on the pump itself. We'll miss the remote functionality a bit, but if we can get Dexcoms then I think the advantages that those bring will far outstrip the lack of remote.  We've got an Accu Chek Expert that we had before the first pump, and some sort of tiny Freestyle something or other which we used to use to test ketones before we had the Libre.  I've checked both of those and replaced batteries and they still work so we could use either, in fact in a way that would be better because then we won’t have to change the prescription for strips!


----------



## martindt1606 (Jul 28, 2020)

Will your new tslim come delivered with Control IQ as the base software?  Upgrade from Basal IQ should be available from tomorrow subject to Diabetes Clinic approval.  Suspect I'm going to be waiting a long time for the update as my team haven't scheduled in any staff training yet.  As we have had no contact related to long over due cancelled review meetings it could be a long frustrating wait..............


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 30, 2020)

martindt1606 said:


> Will your new tslim come delivered with Control IQ as the base software?  Upgrade from Basal IQ should be available from tomorrow subject to Diabetes Clinic approval.  Suspect I'm going to be waiting a long time for the update as my team haven't scheduled in any staff training yet.  As we have had no contact related to long over due cancelled review meetings it could be a long frustrating wait..............



No, it was shipped with Basal IQ, but as i received it and started before the end of July 2020 I can get the upgrade once my clinic have confirmed they are happy and i have had the required training


----------

